# Picked up my new bike today.



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## Nate1975 (Oct 18, 2011)

Love it, I'm definitely rusty when it comes to riding a bicycle though lol. I was very twitchy & shaky but it'll come back to me.


----------



## Nate1975 (Oct 18, 2011)

Here it is, kinda messing with the saddle still but other than that I'm happy


----------



## Nate1975 (Oct 18, 2011)

here it is


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new bike, but... if that saddle is anywhere near as tilted (tip down) as it appears in the pic, please level it. 

Your comment that you're _kinda messing with the saddle_ begs the question, were you fitted at the LBS?


----------



## Nate1975 (Oct 18, 2011)

Got the saddle where I want it...felt good in the store on the trainer but after riding a bit I moved it back & leveled it...much better.


----------



## Nate1975 (Oct 18, 2011)

Not really got on trainer & rode but they want me to bring it back in this week for a proper fit. The guy that does fitting was off today. He did measure me before ordering so I know I got the right size bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nate1975 said:


> Not really got on trainer & rode but they want me to bring it back in this week for a proper fit. The guy that does fitting was off today. He did measure me before ordering so I know I got the right size bike.


Gotcha. Between now and the time of your fitting, level your saddle. Trust me, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## Nate1975 (Oct 18, 2011)

updated pic


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Pics can deceive, and taken at that angle the saddle looks about level. You're there and we're not, so eyeball it and if it's close to level that'll do till your fitting. If not, I suggest leveling it.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Nate1975 said:


> updated pic


That looks much better (seat wise) and the bike looks sharp. Get a second bottle cage and get riding!


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

Coke zero is bad for your health.


----------



## Sisniega (Jun 17, 2011)

contratulations


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Congrats. Enjoy her and start putting some miles on her.


----------



## Nate1975 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks, it is really pretty comfortable considering my butt hasn't been on anything smaller than a recliner in 10+ years lol. I plan on doing a few things to it, clipless pedals & 2 carbon fiber cages will come first.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Congrats on the new ride! Enjoy it for many miles and in good health


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

Congrats! Awesome looking bike. The saddle looks much better. Have fun!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice bike! I likee.


----------



## Tee1UP (Sep 9, 2011)

Just got my new bike after a 9 year hiatus, get out and put some miles on it.


----------



## kali94116 (Mar 5, 2010)

Congratulation on a new bike, it looks nice. What model felt bike is it?


----------



## Albici (Aug 14, 2011)

Congratulations Nate. Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Congrats on the ride. A road bike can definitely feel twitchy when you first ride one but you get better over time (lots of time). I would definitely hold off on the clipless and too much other jazz until you get a feel for the handling. You mainly control the bike with your core and jsut use the bar to stabilize.

You really don't need a slew of cycling stuff when starting out. Helmet and maybe a pair of shorts (not even though) when startnig to ride and going 10 or less miles on your rides. 

If you feel like 2 carbon cages and other assorted poo will help motivate you, then OK. I know I'm guilty of that sometimes.


----------



## epicwarrior (Aug 9, 2011)

Very nice! enjoy


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice one m8, have fun with it.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice looking bike.


----------



## Nickk (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice! I almost bought that bike


----------



## 5ickride (Nov 4, 2011)

I thought about getting this bike also.


----------



## jaysar (Nov 9, 2011)

*nice bike!*

congrats. currently going crazy on making a decision on which one to purchase!!


----------



## Nate1975 (Oct 18, 2011)

I was the same way, looked at Trek, Cannondale, Fuji, & Felt & ended up going with the Felt 75 mainly because of the full 105 group, BB30 bottom bracket, & the fact that the bike shop closest to me sold them. It's been great so far & the Cycleops trainer was definitely worth the price. Now I'm waiting on my shoes & pedals to come in & I'll be good to go.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

Felt is a good bike. Start putting on the miles. I was like you a year and a half ago and last weekend I finished a 50 miler. It had been about 20 years since I rode a bike longer than 5 miles.


----------



## Nate1975 (Oct 18, 2011)

It's a tough decision, especially with bikes being so expensive but I'm happy. I went with the Felt because of the LBS, groupo, & bottom bracket. Comparing it to a comparable Trek or Cannondale it was cheaper plus the geometry is more relaxed also.


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey congratulations! What size frame is that? Hope you enjoy riding it!


----------



## zma21 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sexy ride.

Welcome to the Felt family.


----------



## Smirob (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Wicked ... congrats on the purchase!


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Nate1975 said:


> Thanks, it is really pretty comfortable considering my butt hasn't been on anything smaller than a recliner in 10+ years lol. I plan on doing a few things to it, clipless pedals & 2 carbon fiber cages will come first.


Nate --

Nice Felt F75!

Your saddle looks very close to level, certainly level enough until you get in for your fitting. I took the liberty of downloading your pic, rotating it until the wheel centers were as close as I could get them to on the same plane (on an iPhone screen), and then cropped it down to improve(?) evaluation of saddle level.

View attachment 245214


Isn't perfect and doesn't account for parallax error (front and rear tires different distances from camera), but yup, it's level.

By the way, your 2012 F75 looks an awful lot like my 2011 F3, and your recliner is the same color as mine too!  :thumbsup: I even have the same side table!

Enjoy the new bike: Get out and _ride!_

-- Don


----------



## Nate1975 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks man, lol. That's my "guest recliner" my dad got it after his heart surgery to sleep in & he pretty much wore it out, my leather recliner is on the other side of the table. I'm gonna move the old recliner & set my trainer up in that spot so I can watch tv & spin. I'm supposed to get my new pedals & shoes in from Art's today so I'll bring the bike back to the shop to have them installed & get fit...also need to have the front derailleur adjusted


----------



## Golfjunky (Nov 23, 2011)

that looks sweet, how much does it weigh ?


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

BostonG said:


> Congrats on the ride. A road bike can definitely feel twitchy when you first ride one but you get better over time (lots of time). I would definitely hold off on the clipless and too much other jazz until you get a feel for the handling. You mainly control the bike with your core and jsut use the bar to stabilize.
> 
> You really don't need a slew of cycling stuff when starting out. Helmet and maybe a pair of shorts (not even though) when startnig to ride and going 10 or less miles on your rides.
> 
> If you feel like 2 carbon cages and other assorted poo will help motivate you, then OK. I know I'm guilty of that sometimes.


Um, yeah, if he's twitchy and shaky on the bike, maybe platform pedals are a good idea until his stability gets better. But what the hey---they're his legs and elbows.


----------



## BCP (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks sweet!


----------



## lfcorrea (Oct 28, 2011)

I bought the same bike for my wife, I ended up getting myself a Z85...
I am jealous of the crank on her bike though, but I love the Z85, been commuting to work 3 times a week (12.5 miles each way) and riding on weekends for 2 months now.

Congrats!


----------



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## jeffmatt (Apr 10, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! I have been looking at Felt bikes too and I think that they are good values. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## velominati (Nov 23, 2011)

Congrats Nate. Sweet ride.


----------



## flannels (Nov 30, 2011)

*Felt*



> here it is



very nice Felt! Son has a Z85 and loves it.


----------



## vintay23 (Nov 17, 2011)

Gratz! time to get some miles on it.....


----------



## bike-md (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks great...congrats.

I would hold off on the clipless until you feel confident on the bike first.

Enjoy it


----------



## TTigg (Sep 9, 2011)

Nate1975 said:


> here it is


Very nice - congrats!


----------



## Anthony3 (Aug 29, 2011)

Nate1975 said:


> here it is


Nice!


----------

